# black ore smokey eyes :)



## xxsgtigressxx (Jun 18, 2008)

Face:
Hyperreal NC 200
Select Cover concealer NC 30
msf natural in medium
pink swoon blush
silver dusk loose shimmer
sculpt and shape in accentuate
refined golden bronzer

eyes:
lingering brow pencil
rose blanc for highlight
bronze e/s
black ore solar bits
carbon e/s
blacktrack fluidline
plushlash mascara
false lashes by ardell

lips:
myth lipstick


----------



## MacNeill59 (Jun 18, 2008)

STUNNING love love love it. I haven't really been excited about the Solar Bits, but this is definitely enticing.


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 18, 2008)

WOWWWWWW I LOVE THIS!... Hey fellow Jersey chica!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 18, 2008)

This is HOT!!


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 18, 2008)

Gorgeous!
Black Ore is perfect for smokey looks!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jun 18, 2008)

Girl...you are looking hot hot!!  Awesome work!!


----------



## SJazzy (Jun 18, 2008)

Definitely babelicious! You look cool and beautiful in this look.


----------



## User49 (Jun 18, 2008)

This is so gorgeous. Right that's it. I'm buying black ore!!


----------



## Jenna_x (Jun 18, 2008)

Omg wow...one of the best smokey eyes I've seen! :O


----------



## candi17 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sooo sexy!  Love it!!


----------



## damsel (Jun 18, 2008)

hot! i love black ore.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 18, 2008)

This is gorgeous on you. You've done a great job. I love how the crease looks and you have great brows!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 18, 2008)

this looks hot!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 18, 2008)

Ohh, I love it!!!  Glad to see ya posting.  Love your vid tuts!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 18, 2008)

Ohhhh this is so very sultry. 

I might have to steal it!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 18, 2008)

Too pretty... I can't believe I slept on Black Ore (even though I wanted it)...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 18, 2008)

Love it- so smokey and sexy!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jun 18, 2008)

Fantabulous sister


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 18, 2008)

I love it, please please do a tutorial on this look?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 18, 2008)

Your eyes look amazing!


----------



## zabbazooey (Jun 18, 2008)

Love this! Do you have a tut for it? Pretty pleasssse


----------



## n_c (Jun 18, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## moonlit (Jun 18, 2008)

wow can u pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee do a tut for this look?I have a black eye shadow from chanel and have no idea how to do a smoky eye look like yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your makeup is amazing!!


----------



## moonlit (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Ohh, I love it!!!  Glad to see ya posting.  Love your vid tuts!!_

 

I missed out on a vid tutorial?Can someone post me the link please?


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 18, 2008)

*~*Gorgeous!!!*~*


----------



## TDoll (Jun 18, 2008)

This is awesome! You look great!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jun 18, 2008)

I love your make up looks, fabulous work !


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jun 18, 2008)

that's awesome!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 18, 2008)

That's Hollywood Hot! Awesome eyes


----------



## goldspice (Jun 18, 2008)

Stunning....gonna get my guy to buy me the neo sci fi collection!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, I've missed you on youtube, thanks for this!


----------



## nunu (Jun 18, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## thenovice (Jun 18, 2008)

wow, this is amazing! great photography too!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 18, 2008)

awww u look very pretty and the eyes are great!!!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 18, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 18, 2008)

this is amazing gorgeous....i'm beggin for a tut on this...I was just thinking about smoky eyes today....LUV THIS!!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 18, 2008)

pretty


----------



## Happy-Diamond (Jun 18, 2008)

now, that's how it's been done .. gorgeous


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 18, 2008)

you look bloody amazing! I can't wait to use my black ore solar bits now!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 18, 2008)

Love this look! Its very sexy! Black ore is official!


----------



## mrslisettecg (Jun 18, 2008)

Now i think i shoulda bought the solar bits stuff, cuz it looks awesome! Beautiful makeup job!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 18, 2008)

thats just amazing !


----------



## macfanatic01 (Jun 19, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## almmaaa (Jun 19, 2008)

Beautiful look!!  You should do a tutorial for it


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 19, 2008)

Freaking hot!


----------



## saynotococo (Jun 19, 2008)

just beautiful, love the eyes so much!


----------



## daniellefc (Jun 19, 2008)

that is beautiful!  you're lovely!

(i'm kicking myself i passed on solar bits...grrrr)


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 20, 2008)

this is sooo HOT! *drools* I cant wait for Black Ore!!


----------



## Jot (Jun 20, 2008)

wow x


----------



## babyjazy21 (Jun 20, 2008)

You are amazing! I also love your youtube tutorials, they are so helpful


----------



## aimee (Jun 20, 2008)

you look stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ive just bought black ore and cant wait to play with it


----------



## zerin (Jun 20, 2008)

i love this look!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow this is too hot. My computer froze when I was trying to see it. (I'm not lying) haha it can't handle all that sexyyyy


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jun 20, 2008)

That is HOT!!! I absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh wow, that's just gorgeous


----------



## M.I.A. (Jun 28, 2008)

wait wait wait
i havent seen a hott video on this, because?
lol
i miss you lovely.... you must do my makeup when i come to party in jersey haha

<3
ricolovesmac


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 25, 2008)

this is the best black ore smokey eye ive seen


----------



## nafster (Sep 25, 2008)

i love smoky eyes!! this is really hot!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 27, 2008)

Stunning.


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 27, 2008)

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! 'nuff said!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 27, 2008)

Gorgeous !!!


----------



## RobinG (Sep 27, 2008)

WOW your Beautiful. I just love the smokey eye.


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 27, 2008)

amazing! i love bronze + black for a smokey eye! =)


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 27, 2008)

Good lord this is perfection!  WOW.  Love this so much.


----------



## datura-noir (Sep 27, 2008)

Very beautiful look !
And your photos was great !!


----------

